# Ощущение сильного натяжения в области затылок-шея, дискомфорт в правой половине крестца



## vv0land (21 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте. Мне 29 лет. Беспокоит  вся правая сторона. Очень часто испытываю тянущие ощущения в шее. Начинается оно от основание черепа, примерно посередине между ухом и первым позвонком, если можно так выразиться, ближе к уху больше и спускается сбоку по шее по направлению к плечу. Это ощущение то есть , то нет по много раз за день, всё зависит от положения и поворотов головы, чёткой закономерности не замечаю.Лёжа всё хорошо.Иногда бывает боль в правом плече и  онемение двух пальцев (мизинец и безымянный). Пальцы немеют только в положении сидя, когда рука на компьютерной мышке. Теперь о пояснице. Бывает лёгкий дискомфорт в правой стороне крестца (по ощущениям). Если лечь на прямую лавку( для жима в тренажёрном зале), при этом ноги стоят на полу, сильно ощущаю , что в правой стороне крестца что-то уперлось, даже мешает можно сказать. Боли нет, именно ощущение "стыка". Если лечь на пол и упереться руками, при этом отталкиваясь, чтобы создать натяжение в области поясницы, происходит "разъединение", как будто вилку с розетки вытащили. Щелчка или хруста нет, просто глухой звук. Дискомфорт сразу проходит. В течении дня снова возвращается. Посетил массажиста, плечо прошло, пальцы немеют реже. Шея и спина без изменений. Сразу скажу , что занимаюсь регулярно в зале, работаю с отягощениями и т.д. В детстве была травма в районе крестца, упал с высокого турника на спину. Очень нужен совет по этому поводу, т.к.  по стечению некоторых  обстоятельств с медициной в городе не очень, а мануальных терапевтов не нашёл.Подозреваю смещение, нужно мнение специалиста.


----------



## La murr (22 Дек 2018)

@vv0land, Владислав, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Дек 2018)

Нужно выполнить рентгенографию поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и показать снимки.


----------



## vv0land (22 Дек 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а насчёт шеи будут рекомендации какие-нибудь?


----------

